# Keizer Oregon Swap meet June 25th 2022



## St.Peter (Apr 11, 2022)

Keizer Oregon Swap Meet. This is the 2nd annual swap meet.


----------



## JRE (Apr 13, 2022)

Going to be another Fun time. I'm bringing allot more this year


----------



## ian (Apr 14, 2022)

Yippee! I'll definitely be there with $$$ !


----------



## JRE (May 6, 2022)

Bringing a bunch of bikes and lot's of parts this year.


----------



## 1817cent (May 7, 2022)

Sounds like fun.  I will plan on being there with some parts and a couple of bikes.


----------



## JRE (May 20, 2022)

Little over a month to go. Who's bringing what I'll be bringing a couple pre war shelbys a Hawrhorn Girls bike a Rollfast bike and a bunch of parts


----------



## ian (May 25, 2022)

I'm hoping to find some well-patinaed (sp?) , 28-30 inch wide longhorn bars and anything  '47 Shelby Traveler. Truss rods and mouse ear bracket, front light, etc. 26x2.125 BW tires too.


----------



## JRE (May 27, 2022)

ian said:


> I'm hoping to find some well-patinaed (sp?) , 28-30 inch wide longhorn bars and anything  '47 Shelby Traveler. Truss rods and mouse ear bracket, front light, etc. 26x2.125 BW tires too.



I might have some bars I'll bring them to the swap


----------



## ian (May 28, 2022)

JRE said:


> I might have some bars I'll bring them to the swap



Cool. Always interested in crusty longhorns!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 28, 2022)

ian said:


> ian said:
> 
> 
> > '47 Shelby Traveler front light



Take a number and get in line hahahaha


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 2, 2022)

Its coming up!  How many plan on going?  Last year wasn't too bad except it was 110 degrees! 🥵🥵


----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Its coming up!  How many plan on going?  Last year wasn't too bad except it was 110 degrees! 🥵🥵



Dang! I remember that awful heat! And traffic back to Astoria was awful too.
I'm definitely going so I can get those longhorn bars from you, and spend some hard- earned cashola! Anybody have a chainguard to fit my '47 Shelby? 26x2.125 bw tires? Saddlebags? And??


----------



## JRE (Jun 3, 2022)

Should have about 6 bikes and a bunch of parts to bring.there will be a few if us camping out there Friday night.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 10, 2022)

Do we need to pre register, or just show up?


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Do we need to pre register, or just show up?



@JRE


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 10, 2022)

Going.. got some bars that might fit your requirements too and stuff's..😍


----------



## JRE (Jun 10, 2022)

ian said:


> @JRE



Just show up


----------



## JRE (Jun 16, 2022)

1 week to go.


----------



## ian (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm all fueled up and rarin' to go!


----------



## St.Peter (Jun 20, 2022)

ian said:


> @JRE



Showing up is fine.


----------



## St.Peter (Jun 20, 2022)

The swap meet is coming up fast. Should be a great turn out! Looks like its going to be great whether.


----------



## St.Peter (Jun 20, 2022)

St.Peter said:


> The swap meet is coming up fast. Should be a great turn out! Looks like its going to be great whether.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 23, 2022)

Looks like the sun is coming out for meet, but nothing like last year Lol. Great meet last year !!!


----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Looks like the sun is coming out for meet, but nothing like last year Lol. Great meet last year !!!



This year will be even better.


----------



## JRE (Jun 23, 2022)

Going to start loading up my parts and bikes tonight got a decent sized pile to bring. Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend


----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2022)

JRE said:


> Going to start loading up my parts and bikes tonight got a decent sized pile to bring. Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend



Save something for the traveling Cabers.
See ya around 8 Saturday morning 🌄.


----------



## JRE (Jun 23, 2022)

Might be a 2 tripper lol I live 10 minutes away


----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2022)

2 1/2 hours for me. Gonna be a good day!


----------



## JRE (Jun 23, 2022)

Yes it is.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 24, 2022)

you yawl have a TOOT ..wishin' eye was along for the ride .....


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 24, 2022)

It's time for some pre show pictures.


----------



## ian (Jun 24, 2022)

What's the crusty frameset by the green step thru Colson?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 24, 2022)

Ready for  swap..🙂


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 25, 2022)

Thanks to Shawn, Brian and Justin for putting on the meet today. A much needed getaway day from Washington for me and Pam. As always great people, good conversation and a few hidden treasures. Talked to a couple new bike guys who were buying, which was really great to see and met a few Cabers, Ian who is a great guy and Eddie and Mercedes (Mabuhay) a couple great Californians who were up this way. And of course talked and even sold an item to Boris ! ( wow). Great people, great day.   😎


----------



## ian (Jun 25, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Thanks to Shawn, Brian and Justin for putting on the meet today. A much needed getaway day from Washington for me and Pam. As always great people, good conversation and a few hidden treasures. Talked to a couple new bike guys who were buying, which was really great to see and met a few Cabers, Ian who is a great guy and Eddie and Mercedes (Mabuhay) a couple great Californians who were up this way. And of course talked and even sold an item to Boris ! ( wow). Great people, great day.   😎



Great to meet you and Dave and Eddie and Josh and a couple more that their names escape me at the moment.  It was a superb swap, and I will be back next year  fer sure! Burley Creek may be the next one for me!


----------



## JRE (Jun 25, 2022)

Thanks Everyone for coming out. Looking forward to seeing everyone at the next swap


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 25, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Thanks to Shawn, Brian and Justin for putting on the meet today. A much needed getaway day from Washington for me and Pam. As always great people, good conversation and a few hidden treasures. Talked to a couple new bike guys who were buying, which was really great to see and met a few Cabers, Ian who is a great guy and Eddie and Mercedes (Mabuhay) a couple great Californians who were up this way. And of course talked and even sold an item to Boris ! ( wow). Great people, great day.   😎



We really appreciate everyone that made the trip. Its always fun.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 26, 2022)

thanks for all the pix .....eye shared the pix with my buddy... wished we were thar .... so it goes


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Jun 29, 2022)

Back from our week long Oregon coast road trip.  Would like to give a shout out to the men that put on this swap, Justin @JRE and Brian @St.Peter.  Wonderful swap and location with fresh cooked breakfast and lunch by the Elk members.  I've been communicating with Justin a couple of weeks leading up to the swap knowing that my wife and I would be on our Oregon road trip.  On our way back to NorCal, we planned to stop and check out the meet, and glad we did.  Met Josh @ORcollector, Shawn @Shawn Michael, David @Boris, Ian @ian, and Mark @redline1968.  I'm sure I bought something from each of you except for Ian.  Can't forgot Frank @Frank and Pam Skid Kings from WA.  Frank and I had long discussions about our prewar Schwinn bikes.  Thanks Frank for the Burley Creek Swap Meet poster as well.  Also thank to Shawn for inviting Josh and me to his place the night before to see more of his cool old bike stuff; that was fun. Thanks gentlemen, we definitely had a great time talking and hanging out with you fellas. Until next time. Burley Creek maybe?


----------



## ian (Jun 29, 2022)

Mabuhay said:


> Back from our week long Oregon coast road trip.  Would like to give a shout out to the men that put on this swap, Justin @JRE and Brian @St.Peter.  Wonderful swap and location with fresh cooked breakfast and lunch by the Elk members.  I've been communicating with Justin a couple of weeks leading up to the swap knowing that my wife and I would be on our Oregon road trip.  On our way back to Cali, we planned to stop and check out the meet, and glad we did.  Met Shawn @Shawn Michael, David @Boris, Ian @ian, and Mark @redline1968.  I'm sure I bought something from each of you except for Ian.  Can't forgot Frank @Frank and Pam Skid Kings from WA.  Frank and I had long discussions about our prewar Schwinn bikes.  Thanks Frank for the Burley Creek Swap Meet poster as well.  Also thank to Shawn for inviting Josh and I to his place the night before to see more of his cool old bike stuff; that was fun. Thanks gentlemen, we definitely had a great time talking and hanging out with you fellas. Until next time. Burley Creek maybe?



It was good to meet you too Eddie. Send some pics of your Rollfast ride. I  want to compare it to mine.
I'm thinking seriously about heading to Burley Creek meself. Still wanting a crusty but usable frameset. See you again somewhere. 
Ian


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Jun 29, 2022)

ian said:


> It was good to meet you too Eddie. Send some pics of your Rollfast ride. I  want to compare it to mine.
> I'm thinking seriously about heading to Burley Creek meself. Still wanting a crusty but usable frameset. See you again somewhere.
> Ian





ian said:


> It was good to meet you too Eddie. Send some pics of your Rollfast ride. I  want to compare it to mine.
> I'm thinking seriously about heading to Burley Creek meself. Still wanting a crusty but usable frameset. See you again somewhere.
> Ian



Here’s one @ian. ‘37 Rollfast Sport and ‘47 Schwinn Autocycle B97 Fat Bar.


----------



## JimScott (Jul 2, 2022)

Does anyone have Marv Petersons contact information? He's an old school collector and vendor at the swap, he has a frame I now want to get from him. A phone number/ email address would be great. I had a great time guys, thank you as always. - Jim Scott


----------

